# Volkswagen XL1 prototype consumes just 0.9 l/100 km!



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

To bad this will never make it to the US



> ...Vision becomes reality â Volkswagenâs âFormula XL1â: Volkswagen XL1 prototype consumes just 0.9 l/100 km!
> XL1âs world debut at the Qatar Motor Show (26 - 29 January)
> Two-seat XL1 brings vision of the 1-litre car close to production maturity....


http://www.volkswagengroupamerica.com/media/2011/01/25_vw_xl1.htm

0.9 l/100 km = ~111 KLP
1 kilometer per liter = 2.35214583 miles per gallon US

If my calculations are right that works out to just over 250 MPG.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Sound interesting, for sure.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

The XL1 is the most practical and refined of the company&#8217;s 1-liter cars, so named because the goal was to develop a car capable of traveling 100 kilometers on a liter of fuel (roughly 235 mpg). It is the third iteration of a project launched in 2002.

It features a 48-horsepower two-cylinder diesel engine displacing just 800 cc. It&#8217;s bolted to a seven-speed DSG gearbox and mated to a 27-horsepower electric motor drawing power from a lithium-ion battery of undisclosed size. The plug-in hybrid has an electric range of 21 miles and fuel consumption of just 0.9 liters per 100 kilometers, which comes to 261 mpg by our math. It emits 24 grams of CO2 per kilometer &#8212; compared to the 89 grams emitted by the Toyota Prius.

All that hardware is wrapped in carbon-fiber polymer bodywork attached to a carbon-fiber monocoque. Extensive use of aluminum, magnesium and other exotic materials keeps the weight to just 1,700 pounds.

When VW unveiled 1-liter cars in the past, it said the car could be built by 2012 or so. But cost has always been the limiting factor &#8212; these cars are chock-full of expensive technology and even more expensive materials.

But PiÃ«ch tells Automotive News that costs have come down significantly, making production feasible. For example, the carbon fiber body of the first-gen 1L car cost 35,000 euros (about $47,000). The body for the XL1 cost 5,000 euros (about $6,800). VW expects the lithium-ion battery to cost 250 to 300 euros ($410) by 2013.

That said, no one at VW would say what the XL1 will cost if and when it sees production. Ulrich Hackenberg, director of development for VW, said production could be limited to 100 vehicles to start.

It&#8217;s safe to say the car won&#8217;t be cheap, especially at volumes that low. But then this car almost certainly isn&#8217;t meant for the mass market. It will be a halo car, intended to show what is possible and showcase some of VW&#8217;s most advanced technologies and materials.

In that regard, it will be much like the Chevrolet Volt and Nissan Leaf (and the amazing Porsche 918 plug-in hybrid, if it&#8217;s built) &#8212; cars with a small initial market but the potential to influence many subsequent models. 
------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Pretty amazing!

Some nice pictures on AutoBlog:
http://www.autoblog.com/photos/volkswagen-formula-xl1-concept/#3816583

http://green.autoblog.com/2011/01/25/volkswagen-xl1-concept-260-mpg/

IF VW decides to market it at all, I could see it coming to the US -- its not just a funny little economy box -- its sexy.



Gary


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Agreed Gary.

Its really amazing. I like using the tiny little diesel at 48 hp and the electric motor coming on line when you accellerate and need more power.Once up to speed that diesel would have no problem pushing the car.I had a Renault Dauphine and 32 HP! and it still went 55,had it had the electric motor when it needed power like getting going or going up hill that would have been a pretty good car.

Yup,so much tech,just needs to be applied,this isnt still 1910 but the ICE motor folks are still stuck there,well past time to move along.

then again,theres politics.Where will the gas tax money come from at 250 MPG,will gas just be 20 dollars a gallon instead?I cant believe we will ever get a free lunch on transportation by the govs.

BTW,did you notice the projected battery costs? Yup,I believe too that we will see prices fall,just like LCD TVs or computers,volume slams down those prices when we go from custom made tiny volumes to large scale automated production.

Also if you all will take up a collection for me to buy a Chevy Volt I promise to report back honestly whether it works or not! ound:


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
There is a new entry for the XL1 on AutoblogGreen:
http://green.autoblog.com/2011/01/27/volkswagen-produce-260-mpg-plug-in-xl1/

Says:
According to Automobilwoche (sub. req'd, via The Truth About Cars), Volkswagen will build 100 XL1s as a small batch of regular production machines... meaning they'll actually be offered for sale to the general populace. No word on what will power the production models, but the concept featured a two-cylinder TDI engine, electric motor, lithium-ion battery pack and a seven-speed dual-clutch transmission. All that fuel-sipping goodness is enough to achieve an astonishing 0.9L/100 km â just over 260 mpg.

Germany will reportedly get first crack at the XL1, followed by the United States and China. Color us surprised that VW actually plans to produce a machine this efficient, going to the trouble of putting it through safety and emissions tests and all that goes along with making it legal, for such a small batch of vehicles. Surprised, but pleased.

Gary


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow. I wonder if I'll be under 65 years old when one of these hits the used car market! (I'll be 30 this year). Diesel plug in hybrid is everything you could ask for in a fuel efficient car!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Agreed,awesome setup!


----------

